# V10 Excursion suspension needs a little help



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

I just mounted my 7.5' Western Unimount on my 2002 Excursion w/ the V10 and when the plow is lifted the bump stops are bottoming out.... :realmad: Any ideas?? The front suspension is just a few leafs and the shock on each side, no coil spring... Is there some sort of add on coil spring I could add? Should I add add-a-leafs or air shocks that I can pump up? Which way would be the cheapest, yet most effective?
Thanks, David - gotsnow?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Timberens are most likely your cheapest solution


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Hamelfire;761027 said:


> Timberens are most likely your cheapest solution


Call me nieve or uneducated on the subject, but what are timbrens and how do timbrens work?


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

This should help answer your questions

http://www.timbren.com/

The basic just id that you remove the bump stop and replace it with the timberen. It's a chunk of rubber that does not allow the truck to bottom out on the bump stop but on the timberen and it boosts the front end weight capacity.


----------



## RobbieB (Feb 9, 2008)

Get a set of airbags for the front. That's all I did with my 00 X V10.


----------



## Niteman9 (Jan 6, 2007)

I would get a set of X-Code springs from Powerstrokeshop.com. Thats what I did and they are great. Just under $400.00 with new u-bolts and nuts. I changed them myself. I then added Timbrens and the ride SUCKS. It does carry the Blizzard 810 good but they will be coming off as soon as the snow season is over. I have not decided if I will add air bags or reinstall the Timbrens next year. 

Here are the part numbers for the X-Code springs:

(2) 2C3Z-5310-AF Springs 

(4) F81Z-5705-ZA U-Bolts 

(8) N805480-S426 Nut


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

Timbrens usually help coil springs. I would put a set of Super springs on it. They adjust to weight and wont affect ride quality. They are simple to install.

http://4wheelonline.com/Categories.aspx?CategoryId=49248


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Timbrens don't "usually help coil springs" They are made for leafs and work great.


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Well I just ordered a set of Timbrens so I hope they help leafs.....


----------



## gotsnow? (Mar 28, 2007)

Timbrens have been on truck for about a month (sat on my workbench during the warmer months... had other projects going on). Front end doesn't sag nearly as bad! A little drop when I lift the plow, but only maybe 2". The overall ride is much smoother then before too. Thank you for the suggestion guys!


----------

